# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  [ Khuyến Mãi ] River Prince Hotel Đà Lạt Chỉ với 718.000đ/1đêm.

## mrletiep

Khách sạn River Prince Đà Lạt            135 - 145 Phan Đình Phùng, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng           *Chi tiết*   Những rừng thông ngút ngàn, những câu chuyện tình lãng mạn, tất cả chỉ có ở thành phố sương mù đẹp mơ màng trong ngàn hoa đua sắc này. Ngay từ bây giờ, bạn có thể tự lên kế hoạch cho mình cùng với Mytour rồi đấy!    *KHÁCH SẠN RIVER PRINCE ĐÀ LẠT.*Hôm nay, Mytour sẽ giới thiệu với bạn một nơi dừng chân thật tiện nghi, ấm cúng với giá cả hợp lý, sẽ mang đến bạn sự hứng khởi trong hành trình khám phá vùng đất mới: Và đặc biệt hơn nữa với chương trình     *Tiết kiệm lên đến 740.000đ ! Ưu đãi giảm giá cho tất cả các loại phòng từ 1/02/2012-30/06/2012 !* *Bao gồm:*    [ulist]   [*]Giá đã bao gồm 10% VAT, 5% phí dịch vụ.   [*]Wifi, bữa sáng miễn phí.   [*]Không áp dụng phòng miễn phí.   [*]Không áp dụng cho các chương trình khuyến mại khác.   [*]Không áp dụng 30,31/3, 28/4 đến 02/05.[/ulist]   *Mọi thông tin chi tiết, xin liên hệ:*    Mytour.vn, 51 Lê Đại Hành – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội    Điện thoại: 04 6329 7286 – Fax: 04 3974 7881    Ym!: mytourvn – Skype: mytourvn    Email: info@mytour.vn    Facebook:Mytour.vn - Cộng đồng du lịch và khách sạn Việt Nam - Hotel - Ha Noi, Vietnam | Facebook    cho mỗi lần đặt phòng.*thưởng*  *tích lũy được 2-5% điểm*Đặt phòng với mytour, bạn sẽ     Hãy để Mytour giúp bạn khởi đầu những niềm vui mới!

----------

